# Channel cats from Utah Lake



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been fishing for the channel cats now for a few weeks and got my first 8 pounder of the year last night. I caught 4 cats in 2 hours, all channels. Approximate weights were 8 lbs, 5 lbs, 3lbs and 2 lbs. The 8 pounder buckled over my medium weight Ugly Stik pretty hard and was stripping line. I've missed that fight over the long winter we've had  
That hook in the side of the mouth is a 8/0 by the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice male... good job.

So which bait was the ticket?


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice broad head on this male.

Stinky, rotten carp fillets were the ticket this time.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wannabefisher said:


> Nice broad head on this male.
> 
> Stinky, rotten carp fillets were the ticket this time.


 8)

Even fresh carp are stinky! :mrgreen: Kill a couple million of them there next time, will ya?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job, man. Nice to see you found some of that sanctity you've been looking for.


----------

